# Replaced the RZR with a CREW



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

Here's some pics of my new ride. 09 Polaris Crew Browning edition. 2" lift, 2" forward control arms,5000 pound winch, all lines snorkeled up about 6',29.5 Outlaws and a rear v style bumper.(Pics taken before winch and snorkels. New pics soon.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

thats a mean looking ride!


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Thats sure is a sweet machine! Nice, you've done it right thatz foooo shooo! You could fit some big ole tires on that thing!..


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice!!! That's the way to get the family to play together. Good Idea.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

That thing is awesome


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i like it..


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks! I am really happy with it. I still have lots of plans for it but want to get more run time in on it first,


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

that thing is bad A**


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Very nice rig!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice rig man.


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

That thing is long they say that those are awesome when it comes to climbing hills


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

wow!!!!!!!! :rockn:


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Sweet looking set up. How is the ride with such long travel between axels?


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Sweet ride!!!!*

:rockn:Sweet ride brother.....goodluck with her!!!:rockn:MUDDIE49


----------



## wildchild405 (Apr 21, 2009)

Sweet!!! I need 1 of those.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

Ride is great! Better even than the wifes XP Ranger


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN (May 19, 2009)

:bigeyes:


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice looking rig and I bet it rides nice with that wheelbase.


----------

